# Firebird to Lemans Hurst Dual Gate Conversion?



## Scotty Cummings (Jan 6, 2021)

My dad gave me the Hurst dual gate out of his '76 Trans am for my '70 Lemans, I prefer the bent stick look to the straight one for the GTOs. Anyone know what mods need to be done to make it fit in a GTO center console? I know the top bezel won't fit, but what else?




11


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that will be an engineering challenge

top plate of the shifter is the wrong size for the GTO console
the bracket to the floor is way to short

I would hang it on the wall ... very sought after part tho

alot more 68 dual gates out there ,, as 99% of the automatic 68 GTO's had one = 50,000+?
88000 GTO's built in 68


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

For the record, Hurst had a fire back in the late 80's to mid 90's, and the templates and tooling for the Dual Gate, was destroyed. Since by then, it was no longer very popular, they didn't bother to remake them. If you have one, I would NOT chop it!!!! It's worth a lot of money and very rare.


----------



## Scotty Cummings (Jan 6, 2021)

A member on here who went by 69Goatee (who no longer posts unfortunately) said he put this firebird dual gate in his '69 GTO and used spacers to raise it up. He used a 68 bezel which he said fit fine. Wish I could get in contact with him as it seems nobody else has done this. Everyone is saying just get the correct one for the car but this shifter has sentimental value so one way or another I'll make it work!


----------

